# 1st pens enroute to our warriors



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Charlie is enroute back to Ft Sill with 84 pens for his unit courtesy of Tortuga, Bobby, Viking48 and last but not least deerdude2000. From Charlie, my wife, and my self thanks from the bottom of our hearts for doing what comes natural to y'all.
If y'all come up with any more pens for the remaining members of his unit just give a shout and I will see they get over to our troops. It looks like it will be right at a month before they get an address so there is time to play with now.

Thanks again everybody:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

It was OUR pleasure, Charles..It's a good feeling to do anything, however little, for those guys and gals doing their best to keep us safe here at home...

I'll grind out a couple of dozen more over the next few weeks and get them to you..and am sure some of the other guys will as well..

To all the 'turners'...I got a box of 100 more kits on hand if you need any more..

Job well done, Lads.... :flag: :cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I got my new mandrels today and am off tomorrow. I plan on spinning a few out over the next few days. Hope to make a few ot them inlay models also.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 10 more kits from TORTUGA and i just ordered 100 more so i'll knock some more out,really nice meeting you Charlie glad the pens made it on there way,just glad we could help.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome!
I have five working right now and hope to have another five done to mail to y'all in the next week or so.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to do it and will be glad to do more. Tortuga - if you want, send some more kits and I'll get to work on them. I started "playing" with the finish last night - we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Charlie called awhile ago and said the pens have been handed out and were an instant success. buddies and buddettes said to pass a great big thank you along to the guys responsible. So give y'all self a big ol pat on the back for a job well done. The majority got a pen and the unlucky or few that were too slow were told more will follow. 

Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Charlie called awhile ago and said the pens have been handed out and were an instant success. buddies and buddettes said to pass a great big thank you along to the guys responsible. So give y'all self a big ol pat on the back for a job well done. The majority got a pen and the unlucky or few that were too slow were told more will follow.
> 
> Thanks again from the bottom of my heart.


Good deal! Ask him what kind of pens we need to make next time around. More cartridge pens or just wood pens. Also how many more womens pens do we need. I hate to make up pink pens for them hairylegged boys.:smile:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

> Good deal! Ask him what kind of pens we need to make next time around. More cartridge pens or just wood pens. Also how many more womens pens do we need. I hate to make up pink pens for them hairylegged boys.:smile:


They went so fast there didn't seem to be a preference. We might try sending some cartridge type to see if they present any kind of problem.
I'll ask him about the girlie pens but they should all have one and probably a couple extra. I don't know how to break this to you easy, Bobby, but the guys aren't like in our day and age. LOL They don't shave just their faces anymore, errr it's their backs, six packs(not brewskis) abs, and even their legs .It seems hair is not macho anymore but sleek is in. I just don't understand it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> They went so fast there didn't seem to be a preference. We might try sending some cartridge type to see if they present any kind of problem.
> I'll ask him about the girlie pens but they should all have one and probably a couple extra. I don't know how to break this to you easy, Bobby, but the guys aren't like in our day and age. LOL *They don't shave just their faces anymore, errr it's their backs, six packs(not brewskis) abs, and even their legs* .It seems hair is not macho anymore but sleek is in. I just don't understand it.


I went past the six pack straight to the case and beyond to the keg.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I went past the six pack straight to the case and beyond to the keg.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

TT, my wife pointed that out to me at the fitness center..........gag.........lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I spent some time on the lathe today. I got 10 pens done and am going to do 5 more of the comfort Euro pens probably tomorrow or next and will be ready to ship. Tortuga, I guess I will send them to you and TexasT can get them as he wants? The way you and Bobby are cranking them out, I don't know how you do it. I don't do much pens, but I had enough for one day after those 10. Whew. I ran out of the little rubber gloves for the glueing up process and need to get another box probably tomorrow. Expecially all the glue that gets everywhere with the inlay models, I need the gloves. Hope to be ready to ship in a few days.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Ok, I spent some time on the lathe today. I got 10 pens done and am going to do 5 more of the comfort Euro pens probably tomorrow or next and will be ready to ship. Tortuga, I guess I will send them to you and TexasT can get them as he wants? The way you and Bobby are cranking them out, I don't know how you do it. I don't do much pens, but I had enough for one day after those 10. Whew. I ran out of the little rubber gloves for the glueing up process and need to get another box probably tomorrow. Expecially all the glue that gets everywhere with the inlay models, I need the gloves. Hope to be ready to ship in a few days.


Didn't happen without pictures.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Realized I never posted pics. Here's the first batch. Some of the Mesquite had pretty nice grain pattern to them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, Dale...Ten pens a day would be out of my 'pay grade' as well..Usually good for 2 or 3 a day if I'm feeling ambitious..Slack off and enjoy it...The rush is over...I happened to have about 100 pens on hand from the previous year..so I cheated a little and changed a few clips and sometimes tops...

Got in in low gear now...Gonna shoot for mebbe a dozen or so more for Charles' son's unit over the next couple of weeks, then just work on requests....

I can only imagine the time and work that goes into those inlays...Some day....LOL


edit...dang, you slipped that pix in on me, Tom...Really good lookin work...:wink:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Pretty nice grain my @$&! My jaw dropped when you showed me those pens of yours. That is an awesome batch of mesquite you got.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Didn't happen without pictures.


Dang Bobby, your tough. I will get some pics later as I was too wore out making those pens.
Thanks Jim, I will ease off, I just felt bad that I didn't get any in on first shipment.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad I'm still a "youngster" and could whip out those pens in a couple of days.







Honestly, I told my wife that it's really fun and relaxing to make the pens but when you try to pump out that many in a hurry it becomes a grind. I think rushing it is what caused the finish to fade a little - shoulda put a couple more coats on that thirsty Mesquite. Looking forward to doing some more though.


----------

